# Killer rabbits butcher snake



## IsK67 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Published On:* 9-15-2009
*Source:* The Tablelander

A PAIR of rabbits in north Queensland have killed a king brown snake in just minutes, says a boilermaker who witnessed the extraordinary attack.

A shocked Armando Del Manso told cairns.com.au: "These are killer rabbits man”.

For three weeks Mr Del Manso believed his dog was responsible for the dead snakes showing up with teeth marks all over them on his East Barron property’s lawn each morning.

But it turns out it was a pair of rampaging rabbits killing the snakes.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Adzo (Sep 16, 2009)

"First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin, then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceedest on to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it


----------



## malya (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd believe that! I have a rabbit that attacks the neighbours cats all the time. I'm never going to introduce it to the snake!

You should look up rabbit vs snake on youtube


----------



## Allan (Sep 16, 2009)

Wouldn't be any King Browns in that area, just Easterns. Still, I've never heard of anything like it.


----------



## Khagan (Sep 17, 2009)

I know atleast pet rabbits can be pretty territorial, and get cranky and charge at you attacking if you disturb their property lol.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 17, 2009)

OHHHHH thats great now ..not only do we have to contend with 'shovel sherrifs' now we have 'killer rabbits' these poor snakes wont know where to run now especially after it been shown they can grow a foot/hand ...and of course its a 'KING BROWN" it sounds more exciting ..then just a regular harmless eastern brown


----------



## Lewy (Sep 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> OHHHHH thats great now ..not only do we have to contend with 'shovel sherrifs' now we have 'killer rabbits' these poor snakes wont know where to run now especially after it been shown they can grow a foot/hand ...and of course its a 'KING BROWN" it sounds more exciting ..then just a regular harmless eastern brown


 

LOL yer every thing is always a "king brown" I got a mate who always says there are king browns in his yard but we don't get them here. Yet he still nose better LOL


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like a brown tree snake to me,by the shape of its head and eyes..


----------

